# New RS4 Advert



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

WOW  whats that about then?????????


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Weird isn't it. :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Personally I think it's an excellent bit of advertising! The message it conveys is subtle but at the same time VERY blatant! Perhaps you guys think it's weird 'cos you don't understand it? :roll: :wink:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> subtle but at the same time VERY blatant


Extraordinary.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

r1 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > subtle but at the same time VERY blatant
> ...


Its cold in my office today, but at the same time VERY hot.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Personally I think it's an excellent bit of advertising! The message it conveys is subtle but at the same time VERY blatant! Perhaps you guys think it's weird 'cos you don't understand it? :roll: :wink:


I think you could be right, it is so subtle that I blatantly don't understand it so I do think it's weird. :? :wink:

Mind you, it doesn't really make any difference to me as I've already decided I want an RS4.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I can't believe Kev was childish enough to modify THREE posts on this barely read thread, just so there was no evidence of him saying "VERy"...  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I can't believe Kev was childish enough to modify THREE posts on this barely read thread, just so there was no evidence of him saying "VERy"...  :lol: :lol: :lol:


But will these two posts be changed?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe Kev was childish enough to modify THREE posts on this barely read thread, just so there was no evidence of him saying "VERy"...  :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


PROBABLy


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

VERy nice keyring Tim, meeting Dave tomorrow to pick up my variant!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Anyway, I like the advert.

I got the sales brochure thrust into my hands at my local franchise today. I tried to tell them I already had a nicer one (from Audi at Donington when we went round in the RS4) but they were insistant.

What a different experience it is when you arrive in an RS6 they couldn't be nicer to me. Even though I have owned 4 other Audi's I never got such customer service. Makes me laugh. :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> Personally I think it's an excellent bit of advertising! The message it conveys is subtle but at the same time VERY blatant! Perhaps you guys think it's weird 'cos you don't understand it? :roll: :wink:


I still don't. Got the brochure today and still none the wiser. What am I missing?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I think it's an excellent bit of advertising! The message it conveys is subtle but at the same time VERY blatant! Perhaps you guys think it's weird 'cos you don't understand it? :roll: :wink:
> ...


The advert shows lots of other cars trapped in a spiders web with the life draining(ed) out of them, then you see the RS4 'scurry' towards you fastly, accompanied with music that would be associated with a spider or dangerous fast moving animal.

So putting everything together, In my eyes it is trying to get a message across that says the RS4 is dangerous and better than all of its competitors by trapping them all in it's web. It also demonstatrates that the RS4 is a hunting machine, reeling in it's prey (other marques), trapping it and then killing it by draining it into submission.

Overall it's a demonstration of superior performance.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Of course, it's all clear now. :roll: :lol:

I'm going to have to watch it more closely next time.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

steveh said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Me to, with my glasses on


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Oops thought one ofthe other cars was a Ur quattro must pay more attentionnext time


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Only understood it when I saw it today - although I didn't watch closely enough before to notice the black spider!

I wouldn't think they would be so disrespectful to have a Ur Quattro in the web. The steering wheel looked like one from a Porsche 911.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Still no seen it since this thread, driving me nuts!!


----------

